# Leaky Gaggia New baby espresso machine



## confused (Oct 5, 2011)

My Gaggia New Baby machine leaks after being switched off. I think the leak is coming from the water tank as it is clean water that gathers underneath it. Any advice about this problem and how to fix it is very welcome. I've just had the machine serviced and while the coffee is great the leak is thoroughly annoying. Confused


----------

